# Brawyer aspirin



## Youngecollector

I found a short Bottle clear says bayer aspirin on both sides of shoulders down and has a 69 on the base next to a o with an
 U in the middle. It dosent seem
 Old but is it rare ad it has a screw top cap. Also are green screw top
 Bottles old?


----------



## surfaceone

> It dosent seem
> Old but is it rare ad it has a screw top cap. Also are green screw top
> Bottles old?


 
 Hey YC,

 Makes me wonder how young you are, not being familiar with Bayer Aspirin. Not rare, ultra common, in fact, though iconic.

 Is English your second language, or are you a careless typist?

 What kinda green screw tops are you speaking of?







 1917 ad.


----------



## Wheelah23

I recently found out ground lip Bayers can be worth money.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-OLD-BAYER-ASPIRIN-PILL-BOTTLE-RARE-ANTIQUE-MEDICINE-/150701342318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23167ffe6e#ht_500wt_1416


----------



## Youngecollector

Im 16 but im kinda surprised how uptight you are your only friends must the bottles you collect..chill out a little bit im new so obivousley i dont know anything about some randome aspirin company. I wasent born in 1900 so dont be arrogant its bottle collecting no one carers what you know about glass just have fun doing it dont be a jerk.


----------



## Youngecollector

I have no idea about the green bottle
 I have its has no writing on the sides the cap is missing but its about 6 inches tall and it has a 25 on the bottom.


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  Youngecollector
> 
> Im 16 but im kinda surprised how uptight you are your only friends must the bottles you collect..chill out a little bit im new so obivousley i dont know anything about some randome aspirin company. I wasent born in 1900 so dont be arrogant its bottle collecting no one carers what you know about glass just have fun doing it dont be a jerk.


 
 Hmm... Way to make an entrance. I'll wait for some more bombastic members to show you to the exit. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## cyberdigger

> I'll wait for some more bombastic members


 
 ..I'm out...


----------



## Youngecollector

I just asked a question and it seems you needed to go beyond a simple awnser sooo.


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  Youngecollector
> 
> I just asked a question and it seems you needed to go beyond a simple awnser sooo.


 
 The simple answer is that your bottle is rather new and completely worthless.

 The fact that you went so far as to lash out at surfaceone, an exalted member on this site who consistently posts high quality information about bottles like yours, is despicable. I can already tell you're not going to be very popular on this site, should you decide to stay. Fingers crossed you don't.


----------



## surfaceone

Exalted, eh? I best look after my arrogant streak then. [8D]

 Before we pile on YC, let us all think back to those bygone days of yore, when we didn't know diddly. 

 You'll pardon me, Youngecollector; is your googler as broken as your manners? I've got socks older than you, and feel certain that they could find plenty of information on Bayer given access to whatever electronic device you are using to entertain us.

 Thanks for your well crafted presentation.


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> I've got socks older than you, and feel certain that they could find plenty of information on Bayer given access to whatever electronic device you are using to entertain us.


 
 I'm in tears... [][sm=lol.gif][] You tell 'im, surf! 

 I s'pose we can give younge a second chance, if he shows an ounce of maturity and quits this discussion while he's behind...


----------



## cyberdigger

> ORIGINAL:  Youngecollector
> 
> Im 16 but im kinda surprised how uptight you are your only friends must the bottles you collect..chill out a little bit im new so obivousley i dont know anything about some randome aspirin company. I wasent born in 1900 so dont be arrogant its bottle collecting no one carers what you know about glass just have fun doing it dont be a jerk.


----------



## Youngecollector

Lets not drag this on how many collectors do you see my age of course theres alot for me to learn bit i lashed out because someone lashed out on me lets just get over this and continue with you "the teachers" teaching me "noob" because ijust want to learn more


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  Youngecollector
> 
> Lets not drag this on how many collectors do you see my age of course theres alot for me to learn bit i lashed out because someone lashed out on me lets just get over this and continue with you "the teachers" teaching me "noob" because ijust want to learn more


 
 If you wanted to learn, why'd you insult surfaceone when he posted that helpful information about Bayer? [8|]

 And so you know, I'm 16... We ain't discriminating against you cuz of your age, we're simply baffled by your idiocy! 

If you TRULY want to learn about bottles, go to this site. It's the best bottle history related site in existence. I suggest you read that, rather than have us waste our time trying to instruct you...


----------



## Youngecollector

Excuse me for my immaturity and thank you for all the help you have given me you truly know alout. Maybe we can start over and I can post more picturers of other bottles and you can contonue to help me. I am new infact I started collecting 3 days ago. I will not make pointless comments anymore Thank you.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Youngecollector
> 
> Excuse me for my immaturity and thank you for all the help you have given me you truly know alout. Maybe we can start over and I can post more picturers of other bottles and you can contonue to help me. I am new infact I started collecting 3 days ago. I will not make pointless comments anymore Thank you.


 Well done, we are all willing to assist you in becoming a collector and giving you the info you need to get a decent collection going. I'd be more than happy to send you soem bottles to get you started off on the right foot if you like.....Jim


----------



## Youngecollector

I have curiosity about where i should be digging today i dug a huge pile all the bottles were around the 50,s and various ages mostly just junk but i did find an old syrup bottle it has a loop handle very different. It has very thick glass screw top il send a picture when i get the chance. Are syrup bottles collectable? If I am diggin through bottles and i get deep enough where im just seeing broken glass and dirt will i find more bottles if o dig deeper?


----------



## towhead

Not many screw tops from the 50's are desirable.  Keep looking!  -Julie


----------



## Youngecollector

Noi dont carr about 50s bottles there junk to me but im just curosou if there would be older bottles deep deep unde?


----------



## Youngecollector

Noi dont carr about 50s bottles there junk to me but im just curosou if there would be older bottles deep deep unde?


----------



## cyberdigger

that depends.. surface dumps are generally shallow, but sometimes a trash pit was dug, and in that case, the oldest stuff would be at the bottom. If the dump covers a large area, some parts might be a few decades older than others on the surface.. you need to know when you're digging a hole, if you've hit native soil.. then it's time to stop digging down. Good luck, and keep asking questions..!


----------



## mr.fred

Are there any banks connected to the dump?[8|]--------if so start at the bottom and work your way up!------be careful[8|]-----it can be dangerous if your not paying attention to what your doing!!.-------you need to get below the 50s stuff!----keep us posted and good luck.   ~Fred.


----------



## Youngecollector

the pile i have is like a long mountain shaped ridge of bottles and trash that go down in a long line like a big long narrow mound. The bottles get about 2 feet deep and there is a ton of 50's Clorox bottles and various stuff but i have actually found a couple cork tops around the area.


----------



## towhead

.


----------



## RIBottleguy

If your dump is from the 50s, there might be some soda bottles or milk bottles worth keeping.  During that time period a lot of those bottles (soda and milk) had pyroglazed labels (fused into the glass).  In some dumps they will be in good shape and others they kind of fall off after you dig them.  

 Milks                                                                                  Soda


----------

